# Bluetooth: How to connect Mac Mini and iPod Touch?



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

hey guys, i was just wondering if it's possible for these two devices to connect to each other via bluetooth or WiFi without using another piece of hardware like a router.

thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, but if you're looking to transfer files between them, no.

Only the following Bluetooth profiles are supported: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3647


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

are you sure there's no way to do it? i was just wanting to share files via bluetooth. would i need to get a router to do it via wifi? or is this another way i can transfer files between devices?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

It all depends on the types of files you want to transfer.

You can use iTunes and wireless syncing to transfer files to apps on the iPod that support file sharing.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4094


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Well you can share your Wi-Fi connection on your Mac Mini and have your iPhone/iPod connect to it. 

click on the Apple logo (top left hand corner)
>> System Prefs
>> Share (under Internet & Wireless)
>> Internet sharing

Share your computer from "Ethernet"
To computers using: "Wi-Fi"

basically your Mac Mini is now a wireless router. Not sure how you have your home network. And I know this a little off topic, but it's basically the only way to connect the two together, Wirelessly. But with this you are unable to transfer files. But, I'm not to sure about iTunes Wi-Fi Sync. 

Hope this helps,
Throdne


----------

